# Air Force Enlisted Chronic Critical Skills and Special Duty



## AWP (Sep 20, 2012)

I had an email today listing the CCS and SD AFSCs. I thought I'd post it just so everyone can see how many belong to AFSOC and some of the jobs you young airmen can crosstrain into. Sure, the bottom group are...well, anyway, if you're a blue suiter and bored with your current job, there's no reason why you can't find a new one, one which is a little more exciting.

1A0X1-In-flight Refueling
1A1X1-Flight Engineer
1A2X1-Aircraft Loadmaster
1A3X1-Airborne Mission Systems
1A4X1-Airborne Operations
1A6X1-Flight Attendant
1A7X1-Aerial Gunner (1 Oct - 1A9XX Special Missions)
1A8X1-Airborne Cryptologic Language Analyst
1A8X2-Airborne ISR Operator
1B4X1-Cyberspace Defense Operations
1C2X1-Combat Control
1C3X1-Command Post
1C4X1-Tactical Air Control Party
1N1X1 A/B-Geospatial Intelligence
1N3X1-Cryptologic Language Analyst
1T0X1-Survival, Evasion, Resistance, and Escape
1T2X1-Pararescue
1U0X1-Remotely Piloted Aircraft Sensor Operator
1W0X2-Special Operations Weather
2A7X5-Low Observable Aircraft Structural Maintenance
2M0X1-Missile and Space Systems Elect Maintenance
2W2X1-Nuclear Weapons
3E8X1-Explosive Ordinance Disposal
3S3X1-Manpower
6C0X1-Contracting
8A100 - Career Assistance Advisor
8A200 - Enlisted Aide
8B000 - Military Training Instructor
8B100 - Military Training Leader
8B200 - Academic Military Training NCO
8C000 - Airman & Family Readiness Center RNCO
8D000 - Linguist Debriefer
8E000 - Research Analysis and Lessons Learned
8F000 - First Sergeant
8G000 - Honor Guard
8H000 - Airman Dorm Leader
8M000 - Postal
8P000 - Courier
8P100 - Defense Attaché
8R000 - Enlisted Accessions Recruiter
8R200 - Second-Tier Recruiter
8R300 - Third-Tier Recruiter
8S000 - Missile Facility Manager
8T000 - Professional Military Education Instructor


----------

